

Ask YC: Any startup here familiar with Brad Greenspan or LiveUniverse? - shafqat

Just wondering if anyone here has worked with Brad, or been involved with any deals with LiveUniverse? Any feedback on how things went? What is the reputation of LiveUniverse apart from buying up companies on the cheap?
======
cianchette
I work with Jangl who was just acquired by LiveUniverse. I don't know much
about them, but I would be interested in chatting.

jason [a] jnjmobile-com

------
danielrhodes
Email me to get info.

